# How to get rid of all that gas in my stomach?



## Alternative Solution (Feb 12, 2011)

Hey,Just joined the forum-- this is my first post!I'm pretty sure that I have IBS based on what I read. One of the reasons I think my problem is IBS instead of some other stomach problem, is that I also have OCD, and I read that there is a link between anxiety and IBS.I think I'm IBS-C. I have had some diarrhea in the past, but that was when I was getting a lot of fiber. But otherwise, diarrhea isn't an issue.My main problem is all the gas build up in my stomach. I end up having to burp it out to relieve the bloated feeling. One thing that bothers me is that I am trying to loose weight, and it's discouraging when my stomach is so bloated that I look fat-- like, I can't see my progress. I'll go to bed looking like I'm pregnant (my dinner is usually kinda late), and wake up with a practically flat stomach. I wish I could look like that all the time, but it seems that whenever I eat anything, I get bloated again.Even when I eat in small amounts, there's still some of that bloating. Is there any way to eliminate it?-- Not just to look better, but also to feel better.Thank you.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Often burped gas is gas you swallowed, you might check on how you are eating (don't talk while you chew, for example to reduce the amount of air you swallow, avoid fizzy drinks, don't chew gum or suck on hard candies, or smoke)One thing that sometimes helps with that bloating with eating is pancreatin supplements (clinical study was done with prescription version). It can help me with an occasional issue I have with feeling way too bloated after a small meal.


----------



## Alternative Solution (Feb 12, 2011)

Kathleen M. said:


> Often burped gas is gas you swallowed, you might check on how you are eating (don't talk while you chew, for example to reduce the amount of air you swallow, avoid fizzy drinks, don't chew gum or suck on hard candies, or smoke)


Well, I doubt that it's just from swallowing air, since I don't do any of the things you mentioned. I suppose it could be from not breathing out enough, but I doubt it. The problem is always after eating or drinking-- usually starts about half an hour afterward.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Everyone always swallows some air when they eat. (and some air when they swallow in between eating so everyone will have some air get into the stomach)That it happens after meals may also indicate it is functional dyspepsia (like IBS up in the stomach) as it can over react to normal stimuli (like normal levels of swallowed air).There is no way for air to get from your lungs to your stomach to be burped up.Bloating after meals is normal (for some meals) and with functional disorders you over-respond and bloat from meals that are not normal. About the only thing I know for that is the pancreatic enzymes, there isn't a lot of treatments for bloating. I hate to bring it up again because I don't know if you are willing to try that or not.Although it is common for a lot of cultures to chew on fennel seeds after a meal and that may be another thing that could help (either chew a few seeds or try a fennel tea after meals). I haven't tried that when I have the bloating after meals (usually without a change in burping) but I have tried the pancreatin.


----------

